# NR coming to your state



## river21 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just got back from ND last week, it was a good trip. The only problem was that I see less hunting pressure in Michigan. It was crazy to see so many other hunter looking at the same birds. The land owners also are using NR to scout for them. 4 different times we called farmers to ask permission and they got the field location and then hunted it. I don't mind giving information but from what I saw, the residents from ND benifit from NR hunters. We sure dump a lot of money into your state. The people we rented from were great but the other residents were not overly nice. I think that I will return to ND but I hope the farmers could see our side.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:-? start the debate again.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Try moving to an area where there aren't so many outfitters. I would guess that's what was going on.

Any ideas why the rest of the residents weren't too friendly? Do you think it might have something to do with so many NRs coming all at once to hunt the same heavily hunted areas? Just a thought.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

More of the same....common theme.....to many hunters.But just ask our chambers.....we need more.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

River,

1st off i am glad you had a good hunt, but here are some things you should know about North Dakota and our people.

1st, We will not hug you and beg you to come back because you bring money into our state for a week or 2. Most that live here will spend more than you, simply because we live here. Come have a good time and leave the place like you found it. That is what non-resident hunting and fishing in North Dakota is all about.

2nd, I am sorry that some of the landowners took your spot, but my guess is if the waterfowl was on their land they had known it days before you did, simply because most farmers will see their own land more than a person who is scouting, espcially if they are waterfowl hunters.

3rd Do not come on to a North Dakota State website(especially a hunting and fishing website like this one) and badmouth people from this state. It neither the smart or right thing to do. If you would like to make friends(I see it is your 1st post) over this website and maybe even a hunting buddy from this state you are going about it the wrong way. Treat people the way you expect to be treated.

Lastly do not treat your private land privledges in this state as rights. I feel the same way about my hunting privledges as a resident. We may talk about how we have the right to hunt this and that, but law sides with land owners when it comes to who has the right to do what. You and I cannot go on their land if they say no, doesn't matter the reason. It is a privledge when someone lets you on thier land. Coming from a farm family, and letting people hunt our land I always thought that. Now I, Not owning any land and having to always ask I know that.

If you are upset by the people do not come back. You said it yourself there is alot of hunting pressure in this state. That is true. We will not be that upset to lose your money.

I'm sorry River your probably a great guy but this topic has been beaten to death, woke up and then beaten again If you do not know what i mean search the Duck Hunting, Goose Hunting, Pheasant Hunting, Hot Topics, and Open forums.

Nobody is going to win this debate.


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

The state is a great big waterfowl production area and every duck hunter out there that picks up a Wildfowl mag. or watches tv, listens to history knows it, so you really shouldn't be surprised at the amount of people doing the same thing you are in ND. Compound that with extremely low water conditions this year and everything becomes concentrated. Technology informs all, this site included! I just returned myself but without running into another hunter on the water. Perhaps luck on my part. We certainly made the most of the PLOTS map and stayed away from any blacktop. We also had a few farmers decline but don't you get that in every state? In NY you're lucky if one out of 10 lets you on his property....it's his right to. I can't possibly imagine someone having a bad time in ND unless it's self provoked. Great people, great state. Just my 2.


----------



## hydro870 (Mar 29, 2005)

> Technology informs all, this site included!


Quote of the week!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

River21,

I see this is your first post...welcome to the site. This topic has been gone over many times. I suggest you review some of the other threads in the forum and you'll see comments that will help you understand both sides of the discussion. Look in the duck forum and in "hot topics" as threads are often moved there.

You've brought up a few topics that are close to many peoples' hearts on this site...hunting pressure and the effect of the NR dollar in ND. You may not get a lot of response on this because it has been hashed over many times in other threads. Don't take anything personal and remind yourself it's the peak of hunting season and emotions are running high.



> We sure dump a lot of money into your state.


FYI...this type of quote is a sure fire way to get negative responses. Remember, many people (especially on this site), don't necessarily care about "your" dollars that you dump into the state. Does the additional revenue help the state? Sure, but at what cost? Increased hunting pressure, bad hunter/landowner relations, etc.?

So please don't assume just because you and many other NRs "dump" a lot of money in the ND economy that it automatically benefits from your $. Although NR money helps, many more contributing factors play into the drying up of small towns and the weakening small economies. I've seen too many NRs simply assume the additional revenue from them will save these small towns...a totally incorrect assumption.

Again, welcome and best of luck in your next ND visit!

Good huntin'

Mike Taddy


----------



## river21 (Sep 27, 2006)

I want to thank all of the responds that I got from my post. It was very informative. You guys are right, I am new to your state and the information that you gave was very benifical. Thanks again to all and I will try to learn more about your state. You are all right, you all are a hardy group of people and if it was not for your farming the entire country would go hungery. Thanks again :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

not a good way to start off but if thats the truth coming out and not sacasm you followed yourself up pretty good. alls i gotta say is watch your words carefully when bringing that stuff up b/c a lot of us residents are like a bunch of vultures just waiting to prey off bs like that.
on the other hand, we would hate for the world to go "hungery"!! :toofunny:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

you mean vultures???


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

damnit triple b, when you spelled "retarted" wrong did i say anything???? i knew that didnt look right but i am by no means in the sober state of mind!! :toofunny: :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

and oh yea by the way, answer your damn phone, we found 600 greaters feeding 7 miles away and we could use another good caller and shooter. not to mention the awesome cornfield we found 60 miles away "FULL" of lessers, s&b's. got permission but were passing it up!!


----------

